# apache pier



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

some of you may or may not know!! they started dredging at apache pier and was wondering if this will effect the fishing at apache.i heard they dredged years ago and the fishing was bad for awhile.would like to hear some feedback on this.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yes it will kill off the micro organisms in the sand or what you would call the bottom off the food chain!!! when you kill the bottom the top leaves. when they do it here it takes two years to recover.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*da####*

well there goes my weeken i was coming down in 2 weeks thanks for letting me know so i can change my plans bubba


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd imagine the fishing would be fine at another pier or maybe from the surf somewhere else, bubba.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks smoothlures its just ill be staying at apache with the inlaws and family just hoping to :fishing::fishing::beer::beer::beer: without driving but ill go where the bite is at just have to talk the wife in driving  thanks bubba 250


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*dredging*

a buddy of mine said they started in garden city and supposed to go north to surfside and all the way up the beach and finish in north myrtle.they say 4 to 5 months to complete and the beach will be as wide as daytona beach,,,,just what i heard!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

beach is the same width, just a lot more height, the dunes look like little dirt bike jumps now. there is a nice drop off, but it is where high tide peaks out at, so being that it is always dry, it is technically unfishable.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

The beach re-nurishment will screw up you fishing for a bit. It happened at Folly, Hunting Is and Edisto. Water will look like a choc milk until all that silt washes out. Muddy part passes after a year but, is about the 2nd year before beach critters get back right and fishing gets back to normal.

Check where they are and go above that - dredge moves slow.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

beach renourishment is not going to screw up fishing for a year. It is ludicrous to think the water is not going to settle out for a year. If that were the case, a hurricane would screw fishing up for a century. It is highly possible that the renourishment might even be a positive effect by uncovering and exposing new nutrients. Now the short term may dirty the water and it surely isn't going to stop the ocean from reclaiming the spoil, but this idea of killing the fishing for years is wrong.


----------



## leesinsc (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi everyone new to this site but already love it.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kingfish
Wait and you will see. All the sand fleas will be gone and the muddy water will hang around longer than you think. Been there - done that! It sux. Take plenty of cold ones.:beer:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

JFord56 said:


> Kingfish
> Wait and you will see. All the sand fleas will be gone and the muddy water will hang around longer than you think. Been there - done that! It sux. Take plenty of cold ones.:beer:



I plan on waiting, I have been fishing here for over forty years. Been through global cool down and global warming, 17 hurricanes, 6 beach renourishments, been here and doing it. I aint playing cowboys and indians son-i'm living it.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfish, you were around when they invented the wheel and fire correct? j/k lets go catch some pomps.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

kingfish said:


> I plan on waiting, I have been fishing here for over forty years. Been through global cool down and global warming, 17 hurricanes, 6 beach renourishments, been here and doing it. I aint playing cowboys and indians son-i'm living it.


Do you king at Apache?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Don't do the peir scene anymore, but it sure was a lot of fun back in the day. I can tell u i have seen 69 kings hit the deck at Cherry Grove and just for reference, on the same bite i watched a friend slide seven pogies down only to be eaten but never to get a king in until the eighth bait. Many fish were lost to pilings for lack of a gaff man, a real circus for half a day. Apache did not exist then. The same day just two miles down the beach at Tilghman peir a regular fall day of 8 to ten fish were landed.


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

not to appear dumb or anything, but what is dredging?


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

kingfish, I will be in MB tomorrow night through Sunday. Can you tell me what's biting?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Bradley said:


> kingfish, I will be in MB tomorrow night through Sunday. Can you tell me what's biting?


The gas stations


----------



## Bradley (May 10, 2002)

Biting me in the ARSE!!!!!!!


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishing_Hawk said:


> not to appear dumb or anything, but what is dredging?


Dredging is where they suck sand from the bottom on an offshore barge and pump it back onto the beach to build it back up. It's a pretty lousy answer to beach erosion.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Bradley said:


> kingfish, I will be in MB tomorrow night through Sunday. Can you tell me what's biting?


Heard the flounder were starting in the creeks, second hand, a fellow had several shorts and a couple of keepers, yesterday. North Inlet Murrels Inlet and Cherry Grove are the best early on, later they hold their on as well. In the surf, some black drum, whiting a red here and there, some small blues too. This time of year you will see your fair share of dogfish sharks, rays and skates. A few large pompano can be caught when conditions are right.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't ask, but thanks for the info kingfish. I think I will try Huntington Beach SP this weekend. What kind of bait would you use to catch what? I've done well on shrimp for whiting, cut finger mullet for blues, but haven't really caught red or black drums or pompanos.


----------

